# Turtkle Class this Sunday ay Willoughby Boat Ramp.



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

For those who are interested, we are going to be practicing our self rescues and our winter paddling wear at the Willoughby Boat ramp on Norfolk, VA. Come on out and practice with us, we will start at 10am this sunday Nov. 8th. Post up here if you are going to come out.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya! I've tried 3 times this fall to get people to show up for recovery practice without success. I hope you do better.

Maybe people in VA have more sense about cold water than we do in Charleston.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It's always good to practice. The NoVA/DC/MD guys got together in the summer and did some practice, but it's good to practice it with dry gear on as well. Depending on my schedule, I might come down there. Any fishing planned?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ruthless said:


> For those who are interested, we are going to be practicing our self rescues and our winter paddling wear at the Willoughby Boat ramp on Norfolk, VA. Come on out and practice with us, we will start at 10am this sunday Nov. 8th. Post up here if you are going to come out.


Way to go Cory!

I was teaching a friend noob a few months ago..... took me 2-3 minutes to get my long azz legs swung over. I stopped using a center rod holder due to this.

Great time of year to practice as well, water temp still reasonable.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes fishing afterwards, it is also a TKAA on the water meeting.


----------



## Lars A (Nov 3, 2009)

Count my boy and I in. It's our rookie year fishing out of kayaks and sounds like a great opportunity. Been wanting to attend a TKAA meeting too, so bonus.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We have decided to cancell the class, not enough interest. Lars please shoot me a PM.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Crap, I wanted to go too, just forgot to post up here.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ruthless said:


> We have decided to cancell the class, not enough interest. Lars please shoot me a PM.



Hmmmmm.... what a waste of opportunity. I'll bet at least half the guys on here would freak out on a cold January day if they went *over the side*.


----------

